

Is the financial crisis really over? - btilly
http://bentilly.blogspot.com/2009/11/is-financial-crisis-really-over.html

======
mark_l_watson
No. However, I am more optimistic than I was a year ago. I think that here in
the USA our economy will (hopefully, slowly) settle downwards over the next
decade - I don't think it will fall off a cliff. Slow adjustments are good
because people have a chance to adjust their lifestyles and expectations.

My wife and I don't buy anything on credit, including property, cars, etc. We
save first, then buy - a smart way to live (I think) because it avoids a life
time of making interest payments at the small cost of having to wait a while
before making large purchases. Having a modest life style also helps :-)

It seems like most of our whole country has gone crazy living on credit.

